# Top 10 Most Dangerous Dog Breeds



## Rasco00 (Jan 21, 2010)

Fresh Pics: Top 10 Most Dangerous Dog Breeds

They don't seem to know what they're talking about


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I disagree with the APBT being in there and the Boxer at all. A lot of those other breeds were bred to be Human agressive but I dont think that makes them dangerous. It's the owners and inferior breedings that can make them scary.


----------



## Dirtytank (Jun 4, 2010)

Thats just balled up hog poop! Where is the cocker spaniel in that list? Boxer? Wow thats a first but again who ever pt that out looks like they just looked at some pics and said "yup ill make that number 10, that number 7, ect...."


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Whomever actually wrote this article is beyond stupid, and cannot get their facts straight. I thought pits were bred originally for bull baiting, then later-much later for actual dog fighting? And the whole locking jaws bs. My pit bulls do to have fear! They hear momma yellin and they're hidin. My pup has ripped apart a few too many flip flops.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK this is

:stick: to whoever wrote that. 

Besides the article is titled "10 most dangerous dog breeds."

Pit bull isn't a breed it is a type. :hammer:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good god.... What is up with the pit bull pictured ear crop? It really looks like a Dogo.. other than the fact that it looks like it might have a red nose... maybe a cross? Eh I don't know. The entire article was BS....


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

What does da have to do with ha?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Um well maybe they are doing it from the perspective of the damage the dog can do which would make them dangerous


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

has anyone of you posted comments? I think everyone is against the list.


----------



## stephankhon (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah I these are top most 10 dog greeds but not dangerous.. Sorry I did not agree with you..

Pet daily deals , Dog breeds


----------

